# Parking On Asphalt Driveway Ok?



## WIOutbacker (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi,

We used to park our trailer on our driveway, just outside the garage. We had a new driveway installed last August and the guy who installed it said that the trailer might put grooves in the driveway. Has anyone had problems with this? I cleared some brush on a nice level spot not too far from our house, but I want to jack up the trailer to adjust the brakes and I'd rather do that on the driveway than in mowed down weeds?

Thank you for your feedback.
John


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I think that you would have to leave the tt parked for an extended peroid of time for the driveway to settle changing the breaks should be ok unless it's vary hot and the driveway is soft. James


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

My driveway started to get a groove on one side, my solution was to park the trailer on some wide/long blocking to distribute the weight, and it worked.

Mike


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I have been parking our current OB and other TT's in our driveway for the past 10 years. Due to zoning reasons, we only have it here for a few days at a time for cleaning or getting ready for trips etc. Whenever I put down the jacks, I always put them down onto a 8"x8" cinder block and not directly onto the driveway. We have had no problems with the driveway when doing it in this manner.


----------

